# kitties



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

The Red is on fire for me lately. On fathers day, I caught a 17lb and 12lb on med action walleye rod with 8lb test.. Awsome awsome awsome..
Plan on gettin out again soon.

later


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Where ya gettin em, Mutey? I had some luck early in the year by 52nd Ave S, but it kinda slowed down. Tried Moorhead near Red Bear on Tue and just got my bait eaten off. Also, livers or cut-bait?


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

got them on cut bait.. And it had to be FRESH. got bites and hook ups for about 15 minutes or so then nothing. changed my bait and got the bites again.. So keep it fresh. It was down near the 52ave south area..

good luck


----------

